# Shallow sport



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Went to the shallow sport this morning. Took our boat to get a face lift ( new floor. Raised console with live well. New console new gas tank ) met with some of the people that work there. Oscar was great to work with. Can't wait to get it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

daniel7930 said:


> Went to the shallow sport this morning. Took our boat to get a face lift ( new floor. Raised console with live well. New console new gas tank ) met with some of the people that work there. Oscar was great to work with. Can't wait to get it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Never been there, but have been on the phone a few times. Great people to deal with.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine is going in on Monday. New fuel tank,console,and gelcoat. Floor is still pretty solid might have to do alittle patch here and there.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

How long have you guys had your SS's that you are doing these repairs to your boats?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> How long have you guys had your SS's that you are doing these repairs to your boats?


My boat will be 20 next year. It has had two motors and two trailers so far. I could use my boat as is I just want to update it as much as I can. I know it will never look "new" but it is showing some age right now.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine is a 02. Guy before us did not take care of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I just bought one and was curious about the age and care. 
Are you going to the tournament in May?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

For sure! Come on down its a great time.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea will be there it's a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Daniel and Islandboy. I already planned to come down. Its going to be me, pops and my son. I figured it would be a good time to finally get all three generations on the boat. Im m going to get there Wednesday night so I can fish a little on Thurs and Friday. Looking forward to seein y'all there


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks us up. What boat did u get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I got the 24 mod v. I have only had it out twice but, it rides like a dream and pops out skinny


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 21 sport and it's does what we need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shallow enough to get u in trouble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

daniel7930 said:


> Shallow enough to get u in trouble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isnt that the truth. I almost went with the 21 mod but, I normally have a brother in law and two teenagers running around on the boat.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I rode in one a few years ago and I really enjoyed the ride. But we got a heck of a deal on our boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is a 21' Mod V. It's a 91 model. Two years ago I had to cut the floor out to remove the fuel tank that was leaking. None of the wood had any kind of rot. It's solid. Don't think I will ever need another boat!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

AAAH now I get the name 9121. Im glad to see that it takes quite a bit of time for things to go wrong and nothing is truly hull related. It makes me feel better about my purchase every day.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

U made a good purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I just took mine down to a hull and a motor... I still have the fuel tank in it, I'm going to let them mess with that project. My boat was used very little before I bought it. It sat in a boat barn for ever and was super dirty and beat up.... Looked like the guy could not dock a boat to save his life...

When you guys get down for the SS tourney let me know. Its always nice to put a face to the name on here.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You can count on it Island Boy.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea I'm in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Just remember guys....Im old.. I cant party like you young guys anymore. HA!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol. It's all cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

SeaY'all said:


> Just remember guys....Im old.. I cant party like you young guys anymore. HA!


OLD???? LOL! You're not old. It's all in your mind. Well......untill the next day!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

9121SS said:


> OLD???? LOL! You're not old. It's all in your mind. Well......untill the next day!


I'm pretty young and I can't even keep up with some of the old salts...


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm don't drink much lol but I can party lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Islandboy. You're here right now. Think I'll just walk into the other room and say hi in person. Man, this is kinda trippy.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats funny!! Tell Shallowgal I said Hi IslandBoy!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Hey Islandboy. You're here right now. Think I'll just walk into the other room and say hi in person. Man, this is kinda trippy.


That is so cool !


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Always a nice time talking with you guys! I'm working on getting custom hatches.


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*18 Classic*

*1985 model....98th made....five motors....better than a Timex....my dad had three Falcons.
Two bay boats and the Falcon Tiger Grande....
*


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice papa. U have any pics of her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's what I got so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oscar said 50 % compleat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool! Man your getting alot of work done.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea. New floor. New gas tank. Raised counsel new live well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Yea. New floor. New gas tank. Raised counsel new live well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool we did a new fuel tank too. It was pretty bad. I still need to hook up a fuel gauge.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea looking forward to seeing it
When they r done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel like the most impatient guy in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Was yours rhino lined? I think I asked you before. I was just there yesterday and they were busting A55 on a boat.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> Was yours rhino lined? I think I asked you before. I was just there yesterday and they were busting A55 on a boat.


No no rhino lining on my boat just a all white boat with hooked on on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Its gonna be like Xmas


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Patience grasshopper *

Putting the raised console on today. Gas tank installed. Doing a lot of grinding and sanding. Will head to rigging on Tuesday


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shallow gal do y'all only work on Shallow Sports


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

No, we can refurb most boats


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I knew I saw that boat back in there. They were removing some kinda coating on it and getting the deck glassed in. Your in the home stretch now!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just want a raised console like y'all are putting on my dads boat here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

shallowgal said:


> No, we can refurb most boats


Do they all go home with shallowsport stickers?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I knew I saw that boat back in there. They were removing some kinda coating on it and getting the deck glassed in. Your in the home stretch now!


Yea the owners before us had put some weird paint r floor material on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Yea the owners before us had put some weird paint r floor material on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its looking good now! Shouldnt be long!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

shallowgal said:


> Putting the raised console on today. Gas tank installed. Doing a lot of grinding and sanding. Will head to rigging on Tuesday


Thanks for the pics and update

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> Its looking good now! Shouldnt be long!


Was that the rhino lining u were talking about on the floor lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Was that the rhino lining u were talking about on the floor lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha yep! thats what it looked like and kinda felt.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol I was thinking about it on other places 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/29/y4a8aqyr.jpg[/IMG

Here is the most resent pic I have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Try again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> looks good!


Yea it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You gonna have her ready for the tournament


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

If it's ready right before the tournament. We will be in the parking lot up the hotel hooking up the gps and what not lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

HA! Do I need to bring a tool box to help? I will be there late Wednesday night. We are staying at Las Brisas


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> HA! Do I need to bring a tool box to help? I will be there late Wednesday night. We are staying at Las Brisas


Let me know if you need any tools I have pretty much a full shop here at the house. Just can't get a boat in the garage door.. But we have a 4 car garage.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

TIB I checked out your website today. Its looks good. 
I may have to get my boat repropped before the trip. Im hitting 5900RPMs and not breaking 50


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

My take y'all up on offer. Tib U have a website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Might. Lol dang phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> My take y'all up on offer. Tib U have a website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep! FishingcharterSPI.com 
Just let me know I have pretty much everything you need to cut,drill,screw,glue anything down on a boat. A trip to the hardware store may be needed for stainless screws if I don't have the size already in my tool box.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> TIB I checked out your website today. Its looks good.
> I may have to get my boat repropped before the trip. Im hitting 5900RPMs and not breaking 50


Dang thats pretty fast for a shallow sport. I get 43 out of my 150 mercury.. but the boat is heavy and with the top drive it has a ton of drag.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> Dang thats pretty fast for a shallow sport. I get 43 out of my 150 mercury.. but the boat is heavy and with the top drive it has a ton of drag.


Im hitting 43 to 44. I have no raised platform or top drive. I also have a 250 on the back.
Coastline is taking care of me though. They are going to run the boat after my service and see if I need to go up a pitch.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> Im hitting 43 to 44. I have no raised platform or top drive. I also have a 250 on the back.
> Coastline is taking care of me though. They are going to run the boat after my service and see if I need to go up a pitch.


Yep that doesnt sound right. I would think you should be around the 52mph range with that much motor.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Another pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

There shooting for May 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats perfect. Just in the nick of time.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> Thats perfect. Just in the nick of time.


Yea. Trying to see if they will let us pick it up the next week So we r not driving it twice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacMc (May 25, 2011)

*SS Tournament*

I'm going for the 7th or 8th year. Definitely a good time. Seeing all the boats in the water at the shotgun start is amazing. I have a 2005. I upgraded the motor from a 140 to a 175 in '07. It is garage kept and still looks brand new.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

MacMc said:


> I'm going for the 7th or 8th year. Definitely a good time. Seeing all the boats in the water at the shotgun start is amazing. I have a 2005. I upgraded the motor from a 140 to a 175 in '07. It is garage kept and still looks brand new.


That's thee next thing for ours is new motor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> That's thee next thing for ours is new motor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just sold my 2013 150 4 stroke! We just got a fresh one.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

How the 4 stroke do on yours we r looking at a sho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

The SHO is a nice motor Daniel.
You cant go wrong with it


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> The SHO is a nice motor Daniel.
> You cant go wrong with it


Showoff! I couldn't stop @ the Crab Trap Saturday before last because I would feel emasculated parking my sled next to that yacht you have with my rinky dink 150 'Rude with a single power pole. I just trolled by with a white "BRP" of shame on my sleeve. LMAO!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> Showoff! I couldn't stop @ the Crab Trap Saturday before last because I would feel emasculated parking my sled next to that yacht you have with my rinky dink 150 'Rude with a single power pole. I just trolled by with a white "BRP" of shame on my sleeve. LMAO!


Lol gman. He does have a nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll be the boat at the back of the shotgun start on account of the fact that I don't want to get run over by all of those 24 and 25 foot SS's with 250 and 300 horse race motors! Our team name says it all. The "Other Guys". LOL!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I will be back there with u. Lol. Your 150 probably better then our 150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I really can't complain. The E-Tec does what I want it to do extremely well. I have done some extremely dumb things with my boat in Matagorda. It's been in mud buddy mode more than once! 2 strokes lay down a lot of torque at low to moderate RPM. With that fat 15 1/2 pitch x 14 3/8" Cyclone cupped prop I have blasted out of a lot of shell and mud that would have sucked down a lot of boats.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea we have a carb 150 vmax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Yea we have a carb 150 vmax
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Dargel Skout with a V-Max on it about 2 boats ago. Good hole shot. Really finicky carbs though.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> I had a Dargel Skout with a V-Max on it about 2 boats ago. Good hole shot. Really finicky carbs though.


On your carb motor. How far could u get on a tank of gas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> On your carb motor. How far could u get on a tank of gas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I took that boat out 5 times. I was a boat flipper until I bought the SS. It wasn't easy on gas as I recall. I took the carbs apart and cleaned them out in my shop when I bought it. I got the boat dirt cheap because it would not run at speed. (high speed reeds were welded shut with ethanol varnish). 2 strokes aren't known for being easy on gas. I had a 175 HP Johnson sucked down 20 gallons in 30 minutes! (test run)

The E-Tec seems to be easy on gas. I run all over E. Matty on a trip and she burns about 10 gallons. I figure about 4 hours of boat run time.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> How the 4 stroke do on yours we r looking at a sho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


killer! I really like it. I replaced it with the same motor. I get 43mph out of it loaded down and killer mpg.
I don't think I could run 40 gallons of fuel in a day... most ever in a 140 hours was 16 gallons.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> Showoff! I couldn't stop @ the Crab Trap Saturday before last because I would feel emasculated parking my sled next to that yacht you have with my rinky dink 150 'Rude with a single power pole. I just trolled by with a white "BRP" of shame on my sleeve. LMAO!


First post I read this morning..LMAO!! 
I bet Im getting the same top end as you right now. I need to be repropped.

I had that SHO playing mud buddy the weekend I saw you. I got caught in the marsh with the tide a little lower than expected. about 8 inches of water and 12 inches of mud. 
Once we got it moving, i just kept on going.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Finished and pick up today 
Could not have done a better job. Thanks shallow sport

Hooked On


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I didnt get to see it. It looks Great


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On


----------



## Ryan's Taxidermy (Jun 19, 2012)

May I asked what it cost for the rebuild? I got a old 18.5 classic flush deck that I'm wanted to redo. She needs a lot of work but curious about what I'm getting into.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Depends on what u need done. We got a lot of work done to this one of course I think yours would be cheaper. We paid 11 k


----------



## Ryan's Taxidermy (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok this one needs a lot of work too. It like an 1987 model.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Call shallow sport and talk to Oscar. He's great to work with. And the 18 should be cheaper. When they r done. It will be like new We also upgraded the floor to nida core


----------



## Ryan's Taxidermy (Jun 19, 2012)

Will do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Also talk to George in pearland. He does great work too


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Daniel,that boat came out nice.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks brand new again!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that new etec hangin off the back just killed the value Daniel HA!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't be jealous ken


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

let me know how it runs this weekend. repropping mine Saturday morning


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just picked mine up. They made a trolling motor mount for the bow.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

U have a pic of the bracket


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> U have a pic of the bracket


I do. I had to shorten it a bit my trolling motor hung to far off the front of the boat. 
Just got the new Kicker Speakers and amp in the boat today. Man... It is loud and clear as can be. The Speakers can not hold all the power the amp can put out so I had to turn it down to around 100RMS watts.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I do. I had to shorten it a bit my trolling motor hung to far off the front of the boat.
> Just got the new Kicker Speakers and amp in the boat today. Man... It is loud and clear as can be. The Speakers can not hold all the power the amp can put out so I had to turn it down to around 100RMS watts.


Nice. That is my next step. Is a radio


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Nice. That is my next step. Is a radio


I was really happy with the KM65 I ordered KM8 but they were not in stock so I have a set coming when they do. Should give a bunch more bass than the 6.5"


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just want some tunes. I don't need the amp and all that. Lol.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> I just want some tunes. I don't need the amp and all that. Lol.


haha yep I hear ya then a set of the KM65 and a fusion RM50 and your set.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I got a price for infinity head unit. And speakers. That's not a bad deal


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> I got a price for infinity head unit. And speakers. That's not a bad deal


Cool! I plan to open up a small shop mid fall for boat rigging. Mainly doing powerpoles,talon,trolling motors and radio,speakers. Need something to keep me busy over the winter and between charters.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me know i will be wanting a new trolling motor. I am thinking I pilot


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Let me know i will be wanting a new trolling motor. I am thinking I pilot


I went motorguide Xi5 and its been good so far. The 80lb pulls the boat around really well.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I went motorguide Xi5 and its been good so far. The 80lb pulls the boat around really well.


That the one u can link to the Lawrence


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> That the one u can link to the Lawrence


yep. I'm running a raymarine right now but want to get back to a 7" screen lowrance


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> yep. I'm running a raymarine right now but want to get back to a 7" screen lowrance


I have the hds7 so maybe that's a option


----------

